# Magic in Silat - A Cultural Discussion



## Antara (Feb 20, 2010)

No, I dont practice magic with my silat :uhyeah:, and I understand that most western people despise magical aspect of silat practice. I dont believe most part of it myself. But please allow me to put it here as cultural note, just in case you meet any of those stories in your silat practice.

There are several terms used to address magical part in silat in Indonesia, some are interchangeably with the others, some has their own specific meaning, and some only used in certain regions. Below are three categories I often find in my interaction with silat people.
.


*Tenaga Dalam*

.
Literally, inner strength. This term has wide range of meaning, the most simple and most popular definition is an extra strength gained from certain kind of qigong-like breathing exercise. 

Demonstration of tenaga dalam also vary, the most common demonstration are breaking bricks, taking punch, detecting object with eyes closed, and throwing people from distance. Non martial art people learn tenaga dalam for health or other practical purpose.

Well known school for tenaga dalam are Satria Nusantara, Merpati Putih, Sin Lam Ba, Panca Daya and countless minor study groups.
.


*Kanuragan*

.
This is Javanese term that doesnt have accurate match in English (even in modern Indonesian language). Kanuragan is collection of supernatural abilities (called aji or ajian) obtained through certain deeds or sacrifices.

There lots of ajian known to Javanese people, some are derived from Indian epic Ramayana and Mahabharata, hence named in Sanskrit, while some others are Javanese invention. Ajians are not only related to fighting, in fact, there are ajian for almost every aspect of human life. Here are some of the well known ajian,

Ajian Rog-rog Asem, gives the owner such strength that his strike could shake large tree leafless (usually oak, banyan or other gigantic trees).

Ajian Lembu Sekilan, gives the owner protection as if he or she is wearing a buffalo leather armor of sekilan thick (sekilan is thickness/length measurement from tip of thumb to tip of index finger when palm is stretched open).

Aji Gelap Ngampar, a laugh that can kill anybody within its sound range. Some version says that it give charm to your voice.

Aji Jaran Goyang, gives the owner charm against the opposite sex.

Aji Kawibawan, gives the owner incredible charisma

Aji Babi Ngepet, turn the owner into magical boar and enable him/her to magically steal money from locked houses  

... and many more.

In other regions in Indonesia, the word Kesaktian is more commonly used, but the characteristic is the same with Kanuragan.

Kanuragan are only taught in closed school, due to its uncommon way of practice. For example, students are required to fast for three days and night, stay awake for seven days, meditate for several days, and many other things. The darker version of Kanuragan even requires its student to eat corpse, rape certain number of women, drink blood of certain kind of animal and other horrible things.
.


*Ilmu Gaib*

.
Derived from Arabic, Ilmu is knowledge and Gaib refer to anything undetected by our senses. Apparently this term is used after Islam came to Indonesia.

There is no specific definition of ilmu gaib. Anything that is unexplainable by reason can be called gaib in Indonesia. Some even consider it as opposite of science, hence tenaga dalam, kesaktian, and kanuragan are example of ilmu gaib.

However, the feats required to obtain ilmu gaib are usually marked with Islamic-related attribute, thought it is not necessarily Islamic teachings. The most common practice is dikr, chanting names of God or other standardized prays for extreme number of repetitions. It is common to see students do the chanting for days.

Ilmu gaib are usually attributed to traditional Islamic scholars, and can be learned in pesantren, traditional school of Islamic study, usually taught with Silat.

Part of ilmu gaib that is most commonly used (or they believe that they use it) is ilmu khodam. Khodam is Arabic word for servant, mastering ilmu khodam means you have a magical servant with you, ready to take order. If you are familiar with Aladin story, that is good example of ilmu khodam, having a powerful genie to do your errand.

However, most Moslem scholar actually forbid such practice, ilmu gaib, saying that it is basically interaction with satan and not true teaching of Islam.

There are more kinds of magical stuffs related with silat, but they fall into one of the three big categories above.


Salam Hormat


----------



## death13 (Feb 13, 2011)

In silat, kebatinan is internal and in the heart, hidden, and  mysterious. This is the most difficult stage to achieve in learning  silat. Kebatinan means one who searches to develop inner tranquility and  the rasa diri (an intuitive inner feeling) through a method of  self-submission. One may experience intuitively the divine prescnce of  the Almighty residing within the heart. This is the awakening of the  heart and a special knowledge like an unseen treasure that only those  who recognize the essence of the Almighty can discover. The practitioner  of kebatinan seeks to cultivate the true self, achieving harmony, and  ultimately unity. Achieving kebatinan is quite strenuous; it is a search  to develop good and noble character. It is a personal search of an  intuitive connection to the Almighty, and a positive way of life.  Kebatinan may be practiced in Islam, Hinduism, Buddhism, Christianity,







from http://malaymartialarts-silat.blogspot.com/search/label/Spirituality


----------



## Shihabudeen (Nov 23, 2011)

Wisdom is distinct from superstition, one is an aspect of life's patient acquisition of spiritual guidance through study and practice under a true spiritual guide... the other is a hungry grasping after shadows of doubt and ultimately arrives at a path of distraction away from wisdom... The Holy Prophet sws said,"Whoever leaves the righteous guide and true guidance, has only his ego and the its husband the lord of darkness to guide him astray.".... 

The Source of all truth and the highest of wisdom is The Almighty Creator Supreme of Skill and Knowledge Infinite, He has forbidden evil and superstition and has enjoined upon humanity the path of his prophets and saints steeped in wisdom and right guidance. 

That being said, there is no Ghaib... or wisdom of the Unseen, which is God's Domain, as He is The Lord of the Unseen well acquainted with the deepest mysteries, outside of his path of faith.

There is no might nor power over humanity without God's permission

He himself has declared the servant of darkness shall have no power whatsoever over his sincere servants.
There is above every "knower" another Knower... but above him there is no other...for He is "The All Wise"... 

this is the inheritance of true silat... The Truth... which is above every other... for to train invoking the "Lord of the Unseen"... is to walk with Him... on a path of purity, When He walks with you... then at that time... you are a true silat practitioner... its not about you, its about the silat that makes you significant... and its that God Almighty is with you or not that makes you worthy of respect or dishonor... 

Ancient Silat words to the wise...


----------

